# New Siams



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Just picked these cuties up yesterday! I already love them so much... satin buck on the bottom is Zest, girl one up is Misty, and the top girl (preggers) is Alcatraz (long story) aka Lumpy. Plan is to breed to some decent typed PEWs to try and improve type, then work on improving points.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Adorable, siamese are my favourite.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Really beautiful! I'm currently attempting to breed satin into my Siamese line...I think it's stunning!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

soo pretty!


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Pretty!


----------

